# Cockatiel poop? :/



## Mooza (Jan 23, 2012)

What colour is the poop supposed to be.

It's like a dark green with a little yellow in it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a sticky on poop in the health section


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

There are many things that affect the color of poo. Stress can.. and you have that with a new home.. Diet can.. and you might have this with him/her not eating well to begin with plus a different diet perhaps.. and then there's illness. Here's a pic of what a normal dropping should be.


----------



## Mooza (Jan 23, 2012)

DyArianna said:


> There are many things that affect the color of poo. Stress can.. and you have that with a new home.. Diet can.. and you might have this with him/her not eating well to begin with plus a different diet perhaps.. and then there's illness. Here's a pic of what a normal dropping should be.


Yes, that's how it is. Green with a bit of white mixed in it.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Then you are good to go!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a good reference:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100


----------



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

After looking at that picture of the ideal poo, I'm worried my hen isn't healthy. She does a long green watery strand very regularly ie every 20 mins or so. She doesn't have the varied diet my budgies do as her previous owner fed her only plain budgie mix. I've tried to encourage her to enjoy fruits and veggies but she won't touch them. Could her basic diet be responsible for her watery poos? She loves drinking lots of fresh water too.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Tristania.. did you check out the link that Bjknight posted just below mine? There is a lot more information there on poo. Check it out and if you still have questions, start a new thread and you will get more viewing for your own specific case.


----------



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

DyArianna said:


> Tristania.. did you check out the link that Bjknight posted just below mine? There is a lot more information there on poo. Check it out and if you still have questions, start a new thread and you will get more viewing for your own specific case.


Sorry I missed the link (access on my phone is hopeless sometimes), I will go investigate and seek advice there, thanking you.


----------

